# Trip Advisor



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Anybody else use this site? I think it's great, I started using it a year ago after a really shitty experience in London. Most "plants" you can spot a mile off and since I've been using it every place has been good







Apart from one









The Spring Park Hotel in Finsbury, late one night in March I had a telephone call demanding my presence in Gillingham at 7am the following morning







I knew I'd be working all day and wouldn't be able to find a room for the night in London if I didn't book. So I needed a room with on-site parking, not easy in London on a budget at late notice, most places were booked as 1000's of PSV'ers were in town for the game against Arsenal. I didn't have time to look at reviews.

I still have nightmares about that fookin dive







I wrote a review to stop anybody else staying there. Today I got an email from somebody who stayed there after I did and when he got home, read my review, he told me how much he wished he's read it first. How I laughed







They all suffered food poisoning and skin infestations. I forget the name of the "Club" downstairs, Executive, Excelsior? But it was the most violent place I have ever been in my life. Do any of our local members know this place? How the hell is it allowed to stay open?

BTW I am Markkz









Spring Park Hotel Finsbury


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Weve used it often to check places out, but havent added to it..Its a great resource


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice review, I'm going to have to take a drive past there to see what it's really like









As for the site, I've used a few times and have to say it's been very good so far


----------



## sconie (Apr 18, 2006)

I have used it, check out my review of "Scotlands Hotel" with the "Inverness Sleeper" without a doubt the worse ****hole I have ever stayed in, there again others seem to like it, I look at all the reviews and decide on how the majority vote.

Good luck.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

sconie said:


> I have used it, check out my review of "Scotlands Hotel" with the "Inverness Sleeper" without a doubt the worse ****hole I have ever stayed in, there again others seem to like it, I look at all the reviews and decide on how the majority vote.
> 
> Good luck.


Can't find that, post a link.

Yes, I don't care if someone gives a stinking review, things go wrong at the best of places, if the overall rating is 3+ it'll be ok. However the Spring Park only got 1 because there is no zero rating option.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

17 grades of 1.0, and a 4 and a 3??? Are these people sure they stayed at the right place?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I'd bet the 3 and 4 are from the owner and the manager


----------

